
Ask HN: Where are you? - meri_dian
It would be interesting to see where the good people of HN are geographically. You can be as general or specific as you&#x27;d like.<p>I&#x27;ll go first: Atlanta, GA
======
DrScump
None of your business. Who do you think you are? Facebook?

~~~
hodl
Yosimite?

------
stevekemp
Helsinki, Finland.

Born in the UK to a Yorkshire mother and a Scottish father, I grew up in York.
Moved to Edinburgh (Scotland) to attend university and stayed there for 20+
years.

Moved to Finland with my (Finnish) wife a couple of years ago, and desperately
awaiting the arrival of Spring right now. (Today it is snowing, once again in
Helsinki!)

------
inteleng
San Francisco. What, were you hoping for an interesting answer?

------
julius_set
I am inside a survey designed to get demographics for HN.

------
tvalentius
Bali, Indonesia . Hit me up whenever you are planning to go or already in
Bali, maybe we can get a beer/coffee or two.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
Hopefully not in Kuta?

~~~
tvalentius
I lived in Denpasar actually, so it's pretty close to go anywhere in Bali.

------
Chickenosaurus
I am in Germany, not far from Stuttgart.

~~~
nik736
+1 I am in Schorndorf.

------
zaphirplane
Top choice for a question after the cambridge analytica bombshell ;) too
cynical?

------
steve_taylor
Earth, Sol.

------
markrankin
In a dream within a dream.

------
adamnemecek
Los Angeles. Hit me up fam, always pumped to meet hn people.

------
wolco
Toronto, Canada

~~~
52-6F-62
Toronto (Downtown) as well / rural Ontario.

------
shimulch
Probably inside a simulation, not sure!

------
nexus2045
Vancouver BC

~~~
ttul
Bowen Island

------
FiatLuxDave
Near Cape Canaveral, Florida

------
pythonpatrol
Matamoros, Tamps, Mexico

------
matdehaast
Cape Town, South Africa

------
hodl
Aussie Aussie Aussie!

------
pascoej
40.4434968,-79.94465

------
lsiunsuex
Downtown Buffalo, NY

------
ian0
Jakarta, Indonesia

------
toomuchtodo
Tampa, FL suburbs.

------
benvineyard
Las Vegas, NV

------
frabrunelle
Montreal, Canada

------
faizmokhtar
Kuala Lumpur, MY

------
abdelhamidem
Rabat, Morocco.

------
lazyjeff
Providence, RI

------
jlpom
Paris, France

------
unknownkadath
Nashville, TN

------
fidelsam1992
Cairo, Egypt

------
rk06
Noida, India

------
johnny313
Portland, OR

------
djitz
Denver, CO

------
deadcoder0904
127.0.0.1

------
FilthyAnalyst
Tucson, AZ

------
omgbananas
Milky Way

------
Cbasedlifeform
Singapore

------
iamthirsty
32.6345833,-97.0309456

------
japhyr
southeast Alaska

------
haZard_OS
Onboard Tiangong-1. I've been here since

 __*

SIGNAL LOST

